# Amazon 4K stream



## priuscat (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm curious, when will the Bolt support Amazon 4K streaming? I know it's not currently because the page on Amazon that displays UHD video's is missing. whereas on my Samsung 4K TV the Amazon App. displays the UHD video page.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They said it's coming, but gave no time frame.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

....Not yet


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ilovedvrs said:


> ....Not yet


 I think you made your point in this forum already, sheesh!


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> I think you made your point in this forum already, sheesh!


yea, I know. sorry about that.

just sad they tivo moves so slow...


----------

